# firmware upgrade for ssd worth anything??



## Pehla (Nov 22, 2014)

like the title say...,is upgrading ssd firmware useful thing to do??i mean i already downloaded newest iso for my ssd...,any performance improvements or anything??
and if i chose to upgrade firmware does it delete everything on disk,or OS and other software stays ok??


----------



## Rowsol (Nov 22, 2014)

There should be notes about the update at the site.  I avoid messing with firmware updates if it's working fine.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 22, 2014)

There should be release notes for the update. I would read them to see what was addressed in the current release and decide from there. Usually it is a good idea to keep the firmware updated but if it is something simple like a compatibility update that does not pertain to you then don't bother. The update could take some time to complete but unless the release note says that it should be installed on a fresh ssd then all of your info should be retained.


----------



## vega22 (Nov 22, 2014)

when i have flashed ssd in the past they have been destructive (wiped the drive) but that is not always the case.

read the notes?


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 22, 2014)

I've kept all of mine updated so far. Before I install one onto a system, I check for flashes and install them. The flashes usually wipe all of the DATA from the drives.
The only time I ever "needed" to install one was when a OCZ Solid 60GB drive was overheating and wouldn't display it's temps with any monitoring software.
I flashed it and everything was fixed afterwards. It still works fine to this day.


----------



## Pehla (Nov 23, 2014)

i i gues i bought ssd with latest firmware...,i try to update but software say´s its the same firmware as i try to install
when i was in plextor site on read file i saw few updates after ssd was anaunced..,i tought mine need update too..,but it looks like i was wrong...
thnx for info guys


----------



## AsRock (Nov 23, 2014)

RealNeil said:


> I've kept all of mine updated so far. Before I install one onto a system, I check for flashes and install them. The flashes usually wipe all of the DATA from the drives.
> The only time I ever "needed" to install one was when a OCZ Solid 60GB drive was overheating and wouldn't display it's temps with any monitoring software.
> I flashed it and everything was fixed afterwards. It still works fine to this day.



Mine blow up a little time later after updating it lol, how ever it did have a heating issue but found out to late.


----------



## fusionblu (Nov 26, 2014)

Couldn't say anything definite for Plextor, but as for my experience with Samsung 840 SSDs from the Pro and EVO I can at least confirm that the firmware update does not blow up the SSD and from my experience with my own 840 Pro 256GB and 840 EVO 1TB it updated them with no issue and no data was deleted.
However when doing firmware updates it is recommended that you back up first as data can be completely wiped while doing a firmware update and there is no guarantee as to whether data will be retained or not.

As for performance increases with my Samsung SSDs I did not notice any differences in real world performance and there was very little difference in performance with the benchmark from CrystalDiskMark.

I have updated two OCZ Vertex 2 Bigfoot 3.5" SSDs before and it was a similar experience too with no failures occuring, but it did reveal to me that one of the SSDs was possibly faulty and was at least not as good as the other SSD as I had seen in a benchmark I ran at the time. Other difference was I formatted both SSDs as I wanted a new operating system installed and I was using both in Raid 0.

General overall results from doing a firmware update is that performance increase is not guaranteed, but should not decrease performance and firmware update could reveal a fault with the SSD.
Results vary with different models or make of SSDs.


----------

